# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Red Rocket' FCC/AOS



## lienluu (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 23, 2012)

Stunning! WTG!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 23, 2012)

Great one too!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 23, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Shiva (Dec 23, 2012)

Another beautiful one.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 23, 2012)

Great form/shape.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 23, 2012)

A beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 23, 2012)

Outstanding! One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2012)

One of the best I have seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2012)

Yet another nice one...digg'in the chubby pouch on this one


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 23, 2012)

That looks like a big bloom!


----------



## raymond (Dec 23, 2012)

very nice color


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2012)

Tom beat me to it! This is outstanding.


----------



## cattmad (Dec 23, 2012)

awesome colour


----------



## e-spice (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow - spectacular!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 25, 2012)

Super!


----------



## Ruli (Dec 26, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2012)

Great flower!!


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice one! Is that a tetraploid, or a diploid, and did you get it awarded?

Robert


----------

